# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΒΟΤΑΝΙΚΟ??????

## cisco

Γειά σε όλους,
Μήπως ενδιαφέρεται κανείς απο τον Βοτανικό να μπεί στο δίκτυο? Θέλω να βρώ τον ποιό κοντινό κόμβο. Υπάρχει ένας στην Πειραιώς απ' οτι είδα και τα άλλα είναι Καλλιθέα ή Πετράλωνα. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς απο Βοτανικό να μπει μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες στην παρέα μας cisco! 
_Θα μου επιτρέψεις μόνο να παρατηρήσω οτι στα nicknames μας αποφεύγουμε να ταυτιζόμαστε με εταιρείες, ομάδες, γενικά registered ονόματα._

Εχεις βάλει το στίγμα σου στη nodedb? Θα βοηθούσε πολύ το δίκτυο ένας κόμβος στην περιοχή του Βοτανικού, όπου γενικά δεν υπάρχουν ενεργά nodes (τουλάχιστον εν γνώση μας).

Προσπάθησε να έλθεις σ΄επαφή με τους πλησιέστερους ενεργούς κόμβους (θα τους διακρίνεις από το πράσινο χρώμα στη nodedb). Αν τυχόν χρειάζεσαι κάποιον για scan, εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## cisco

Καλώς σας βρήκα!
Έβαλα το όνομά μου στο nodedb σαν #2715: Votanikos. Ο πλησιέστερος σε μένα κόμβος είναι περίπου 2 χιλιόμετρα μακριά, με εμπόδια ανάμεσα και δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρω να συνδεθώ μαζί του. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι οτι δεν έχω στοιχεία επικοινωνίας μιας και το e-mail του δεν είναι εμφανές. Πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του?

----------


## jabarlee

μπορείς να του στείλεις mail μέσα από τη σχετική φόρμα της nodeDb, αλλά επίσης θα μπορούσες να μας πεις για ποιον μιλάς, μπας και τον ξέρουμε ή έχουμε κανένα mail του  ::

----------


## sotiris

συνηθως το ονομα που εχουν στην nodedb ειναι το ιδιο με το φορουμ,εαν εχουν γραφτει και εδω,οποτε ισως μπορεσεις μεσω pm απο το φορουμ να τον βρεις.

----------


## cisco

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. Έστειλα μήνυμα στον #2091: Best στον Κολωνό και περιμένω απάντηση. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποιον πιο κοντινό κόμβο ας με ειδοποιήσει! 
Υ.Γ.: Κοίταξα στην nodedb και δεν βρήκα.

----------


## dti

Μάλλον ο gbakalas (#453) στου Φιλοπάππου είναι ο πιο κοντινός ενεργός κόμβος.

----------


## cisco

Μάλλον Πέμπτη ή Παρασκευή θα έρθει ένας φίλος μου να κάνουμε scan απο την ταράτσα μου. Ο gbakalas (#453) είναι πίσω απο μια πολυκατοικία  ::  και δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να τον δώ. Θα σας ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα, ελπίζω, το ΣΚ.

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## cisco

Έγινε σήμερα scan απο την ταράτσα μου (χάρη στον sbolis που έφερε τον εξοπλισμό, τις γνώσεις και την υπομονή και τον ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!  ::  ) με laptop και cadenna.
Μπορέσαμε να δούμε τον GRGS(2,6Km μακριά) και το link ΑΤΙΑ(4,1Km μακριά) - MAUVE απο την πλευρά του ΑΤΙΑ. Επισυνάπτω και τα αντίστοιχα διαγράμματα απο το nodedb. Έχω αρκετές πολυκατοικίες γύρω μου που μου κόβουν την "θέα" και γι' αυτό επισυνάπτω και τις περιοχές που μπορώ να δώ μήπως βρίσκεται κάποιος άλλος μέσα σε αυτές.

Μήπως έχει κάποιος καμία ιδέα για το πως μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε??? Κανά link ίσως???  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Νομίζω το ΑΤΙΑ-MAUVE ότι είναι ΒΒ link οπότε μη συνδεθείς πάνω του...γενικώς να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα στα αποτελέσματα που σου έβγαλε το scan τα οποία περιλαμβάνουν μόνο ένα nickname.Αυτά με 2(όπως το παραπάνω) αποτελούν links που αν συνδεθείς πάνω τους θα %*^@#% ο Δίας!!  ::  Αυτά με ένα nickname είναι τα Access Points και είναι αυτό που θες....

----------


## cisco

Εντάξει κατάλαβα. Άρα, η μόνη μου ελπίδα να δω... λίγο φως είναι ο grgs.

GRGS με ακούς  ::  ???

----------


## dti

Επειδή ο κόμβος του GRGS έχει πολλούς clients θα έλεγα οτι πρέπει να είναι η τελευταία σου επιλογή, εκτός κι αν βιάζεσαι να συνδεθείς.
Ενδεχομένως να μπορείς να εξυπηρετήσεις κάποιους από τους clients του GRGS αν στήσεις κάποιο ap. 
Πρώτα όμως ίσως είναι καλύτερο να στήσεις 1-2 bb links, ένα προς ΑΤΙΑ ή προς Περιστέρι (ίσως με τον luminus).
Επίσης, πιθανόν να μπορεί να γίνει κάτι προς Κολωνό, όπου δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

----------


## sbolis

Εχτές το βράδυ λοιπόν από την ταράτσα του Σπύρου (cisco) με cantenna στο χέρι πιάσαμε τα παρακάτω:


```
Network 1: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:56:E3:9E"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "ap-egaleo"
    Channel  : 06
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 28
    Data     : 2
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 30
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:28:03 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:29:43 2004"
    Address found via ARP 192.168.102.250,254

Network 2: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:53:5E:B6"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "BR350-535eb6"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 68
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 68
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:28:04 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:29:47 2004"
Network 3: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:53:96:CA"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "BR350-5396ca"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 36
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 36
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:28:04 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:29:47 2004"
Network 4: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:5B:EF:2A"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "XaeWireless175"
    Channel  : 03
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 7
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 7
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:28:05 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:29:41 2004"
Network 5: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:02:2D:32:7A:6D"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
    LLC      : 0
    Data     : 2
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 2
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:28:06 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:28:37 2004"
    Address found via TCP 10.2.8.0
Network 6: "AWMN_736_GRGS" BSSID: "00:40:96:35:D2:69"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
    LLC      : 0
    Data     : 3
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 3
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:28:06 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:29:03 2004"
    Address found via TCP 10.17.120.57
Network 7: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:54:5D:09"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "BR350-545d09"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 5
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 5
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:28:10 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:28:50 2004"
Network 8: "WISP" BSSID: "00:03:2F:03:12:97"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 01
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 2
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 2
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:28:46 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:29:29 2004"
Network 5: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:0D:88:91:5D:CA"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
    LLC      : 0
    Data     : 1
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 1
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:30:51 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:30:51 2004"
    Address found via ARP 10.17.119.16
Network 6: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:5B:EF:2A"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "XaeWireless175"
    Channel  : 03
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 6
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 6
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:30:53 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:31:29 2004"
Network 7: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:03:2F:0D:3A:1F"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
    LLC      : 0
    Data     : 3
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 3
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:30:59 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:31:08 2004"
    Address found via UDP 150.150.150.2
Network 4: "awmn_280-1433" BSSID: "00:0D:BD:A4:DD:CC"
    Type     : probe
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 2
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 2
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:32:17 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:34:35 2004"
Network 8: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:02:2D:32:7A:6D"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
    LLC      : 0
    Data     : 3
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 3
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:32:37 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:34:01 2004"
    Address found via TCP 10.2.8.0
Network 10: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:02:6F:01:BA:6F"
    Type     : probe
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 1
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 1
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:33:10 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:33:10 2004"
Network 11: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:0D:88:91:5D:CA"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
    LLC      : 0
    Data     : 2
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 2
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:33:17 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:34:55 2004"
    Address found via UDP 10.17.119.16
Network 12: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:03:2F:0D:3A:1F"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
    LLC      : 0
    Data     : 4
    Crypt    : 1
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 4
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:33:49 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:35:54 2004"
    Address found via UDP 150.150.150.2
Network 6: "11 Unknown" BSSID: "00:02:2D:07:48:9E"
    Type     : turbocell
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
    LLC      : 0
    Data     : 2
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 2
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:49:55 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:49:56 2004"
Network 11: "tldm" BSSID: "1A:03:A5:00:E1:00"
    Type     : ad-hoc
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 05
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 5
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 5
    First    : "Thu Apr  8 20:51:16 2004"
    Last     : "Thu Apr  8 20:51:30 2004"
```

Εν ολίγοις, από τους "άλλους" είναι κάμποσα AP της Softex (με wep) προς την πάνω αριστερά γωνία του χάρτη που έστειλε ο Σπύρος, κάποιο AP των δήμων Δυτικής Αττικής (το έχω δει και από Πετράλωνα) στο βουνό, ο WISP και ένας tldm. 

Σίγουρα awmn SSID ήταν το AWMN_736_GRGS (mac:00:40:96:35 :: 2:69) αλλά μου έκανε εντύπωση πως το kismet έδινε channel 0, και το ΒΒ Mauve-ATIA (μάλλον από την πλευρά ΑΤΙΑ προς το κάτω αριστερά παράθυρο παρατήρησης, επιβεβαιώση; mac: 00:0D:BD:A4 :: D:CC)

Τώρα, ο Σπύρος έχει την καλή διάθεση να στήσει AP αλλά δεν τον βοηθάει το ύψος του. Γύρω-γύρω είναι κλεισμένος από ψηλότερα κτήρια αλλά προς δυτικά έχει απεριόριστη θέα. Πιστεύω πως πρέπει να κάνουμε αρχή με ένα point to point με κάποιον από τους GRGS ή ΑΤΙΑ (ξέρω πως είναι πάνω στην ίδια ευθεία με Mauve και ξέρω πως ο Mauve έχει σίγουρα περιορισμό στα κανάλια, οπότε η μπάλα είναι στο γήπεδο του ΑΤΙΑ). Μπορώ άμεσα να βγάλω από το συρτάρι μου τον περισσότερο εξοπλισμό αλλά θα χρειαστεί ένα ΣΚ (όχι από τα δύο αμέσως επόμενα μάλλον) για καρφώματα-τρυπήματα-στηρίγματα.

Ααα.. ο sniffer τσάκωσε και κάποιες σκόρπιες IPs χωρίς SSID. Αν κάποιος αναγνωρίσει καμία δικιά του, σημαίνει πως με καλύτερη κεραία μπορεί να δουλέψει.

Όσο για τον κοντινότερο κόμβο -gbakalas- απλά ξεχάστε το, τον κρύβει στις κοντινές αποστάσει οριακά ο λόφος Νυμφών (χώρια που ο Σπύρος έχει ένα μεγαθήριο 10 ορόφων σε εκείνο ακριβώς το σημείο).

Αυτά, καλά να περάσετε

----------


## cisco

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τον grgs ή τον ATIA? Δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους με τίποτα. Είναι οι μόνοι που βλέπω (βλέπε προηγούμενα post) αλλά, δυστυχώς, μου είναι αδύνατο να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους.

Σκοπεύω να γίνω ΑΡ και να πάρω, πιθανώς, κάποιους client απο γύρω ΑΡ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να αρχίσω την αγορά εξοπλισμού αν δεν ξέρω οτι μπορώ να συνδεθώ με το δίκτυο!

Παλαιότεροι... δώστε τα φώτα σας! Πως συνεχίζω?

----------


## dti

Σίγουρα τους γνωρίζουν πολλοί εδώ μέσα...
Τους έστειλες email (εκτός από pm); 
Ισως λόγω των ημερών να είναι εκτός Αθηνών.

----------


## cisco

Ναι έστειλα στον grgs χθές. Θα στείλω σήμερα και στον ΑΤΙΑ.

----------


## spirosco

Αυτες τις μερες ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να τους βρεις ειδικα λογω των εορτων.
Θα μιλησω κι εγω με καποιον απ'τους δυο, οποτε τους βρω φυσικα.

Η θεση σου παντως ειναι πολυ βολικη απο διαφορες αποψεις.
Το οτι δεν εχεις καθαρη οπτικη με το κεντρο σημαινει οτι μπορει να μαζευεις και λιγοτερο θορυβο. Το οτι βλεπεις ΑΤΙΑ σημαινει οτι δεν αποκλειεται να βλεπεις και Tenorism. Αν οντως ισχυει αυτο και εχεις πανω απ'ολα τη διαθεση να γινεις κομβος δικτυου, θα γλυτωναμε ετσι τους MAuVE και ΑΤΙΑ απο το link που εχουν, βγαζοντας ενα link απο τον ΑΤΙΑ σ'εσενα και απο σενα στον Tenorism.

Παντως η σωστη κινηση ειναι να συνδεθεις ως client αρχικα σε καποιο AP, κατα προτιμηση του ΑΤΙΑ και μετα βλεπουμε. Στο AP του grgs γινεται το πατα με να σε πατω και ειναι καλυτερα να το αποφυγεις.

----------


## cisco

Έστειλα e-mail στον ΑΤΙΑ και περιμένω απάντησή του. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να γίνω κόμβος δικτύου και να "ελαφρύνω" λίγο τον ΑΤΙΑ. 
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.  ::

----------


## cisco

Τελικά επικοινώνησα με τον ΑΤΙΑ. Αρχίζω να μαζεύω εξοπλισμό και τα συναφή. Ελπίζω να είμαι σύντομα κοντά σας!  :: 

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται απο Βοτανικό και γύρω περιοχές (Αιγάλεω, Ταύρο ...) ας στείλουν κάνα pm, να οργανωθούμε λιγάκι και εμείς εδω πέρα...

----------


## mojiro

Ισως μπορέσω να συνδεθώ πάνω του. είναι από την πλευρα
που βλέπω καλύτερα !!!

----------


## cisco

Χθές, μου έφερε ο sbolis όλο τον εξοπλισμό που έλειπε (pcάκι, πιάτο) και ανεβήκαμε στην ταράτσα, να κάνουμε ένα scan, να δούμε που θα τοποθετήσουμε οριστικά την κεραία. 
Με μεγάλη έκπληξη και απαγοήτευση, διαπιστώσαμε οτι δεν πιάναμε τίποτα...  ::  Ούτε ΑΤΙΑ, ούτε GRGS, ούτε Tenorism, τίποτα...  ::  Μόνο softex (καθ' οτι υπάρχει το εργοστάσιό της εκεί κοντά και έχει γεμίσει τον κόσμο)  ::  . Περισσότερα πιάσαμε πριν δύο εβδομάδες που είχαμε ανέβει με μια cadenna  ::  . 
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει. Και εντάξει, δεν είμαι σε πολύ καλό σημείο, αλλά βλέπω αρκετά καλά Αιγάλεω, Ταύρο, Περιστέρι και λίγο Ρέντη. 
Τελευταία μου ελπίδα είναι να πάρω κανα τρίμετρο - τετράμετρο ιστό και να δώ, με αυτόν, αν πιάνω τίποτα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, θα το ήθελα πολύ, μιας και ο εξοπλισμός είναι έτοιμος και περιμένει...

ΥΓ: Τα διαγράμματα τα έχω, στην αρχή αυτού του θέματος, κάνει post.

----------


## xaotikos

Με πιάτο είναι αρκετά δυσκολο να κάνεις scan ιδίως αν δεν ξέρεις ακριβώς που είναι ο άλλος (υψόμετρο, απόσταση). Το laptop είναι απαραίτητο. Επίσης 1-2 μοίρες αριστερά-δεξιά ή πάνω-κάτω και μπορεί να έχει *τεράστια* διαφορά

----------


## Billgout

Ειναι λογικό να μην πιάνεις αφού κάνεις scan με πιάτο που έχει πολύ στενή δέσμη...... και φυσικά με τη cantenna έπιανες περισσότερα

----------


## cisco

Με laptop κάναμε το scan χθές. Άρα, στήνω το πιάτο στον ιστό και μετά κάνω δοκιμές και βλέπω που πιάνω τι?

----------


## Billgout

Καλό (ίσως όχι το πιο σωστό βέβαια) είναι να κάνεις το scan με μια grid αφού την έχεις στήσει στον ιστό. Αφού κάνεις link (και συννενοηθείς και με τον άλλο φυσικά) και έχεις βρεί περίπου που "βλέπει" η κεραία, τότε να βάλεις το πιάτο. 
Κάνοντας scan με πιάτο λόγω της στενής δέσμης εκπομπής θέλει πάρα πολλές και λεπτές κινήσεις για να σκανάρεις σωστά μια περιοχή.

Αυτά.
Μην απογοητεύεσαι  ::  

Βασίλης

----------


## dti

> Τελευταία μου ελπίδα είναι να πάρω κανα τρίμετρο - τετράμετρο ιστό και να δώ, με αυτόν, αν πιάνω τίποτα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, θα το ήθελα πολύ, μιας και ο εξοπλισμός είναι έτοιμος και περιμένει...


Αν βρεις κάποιον ιστό, μπορώ να σου δανείσω (μέσω του sbolis) μία yagi 15άρα για να κάνεις scan και αφού καταλήξεις πού θα συνδεθείς, δοκιμάζεις να εγκαταστήσεις το πιάτο προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.

----------


## sbolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cisco
> 
> Τελευταία μου ελπίδα είναι να πάρω κανα τρίμετρο - τετράμετρο ιστό και να δώ, με αυτόν, αν πιάνω τίποτα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, θα το ήθελα πολύ, μιας και ο εξοπλισμός είναι έτοιμος και περιμένει...
> 
> 
> Αν βρεις κάποιον ιστό, μπορώ να σου δανείσω (μέσω του sbolis) μία yagi 15άρα για να κάνεις scan και αφού καταλήξεις πού θα συνδεθείς, δοκιμάζεις να εγκαταστήσεις το πιάτο προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.


Προφανώς καλοδεχούμενη η προσφορά, ίσως βέβαια δε χρειαστεί, θα επικοινωνήσουμε μάζι Δαμιανέ.
Τι κάναμε χτες βράδθ (ακριβώς): Βάλαμε πρόχειρα με μονωτική ταινιά για feeder στο πιάτο μια cantenna και σκανάραμε. Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν:


```
Network 1: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:53:5E:B6"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "BR350-535eb6"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 112
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 112
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:40:57 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:49:48 2004"

Network 6: "WISP" BSSID: "00:03:2F:03:12:97"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 01
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 11
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 11
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:41:30 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:45:57 2004"

Network 7: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:52:23:C2"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
    LLC      : 0
    Data     : 7
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 7
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:41:30 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:45:49 2004"
    Address found via TCP 10.87.184.130
Network 8: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:54:5D:09"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "BR350-545d09"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 3
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 3
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:41:31 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:43:21 2004"

Network 9: "SMC" BSSID: "00:04:E2:A3:52:DC"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 06
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 20
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 20
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:42:25 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:49:30 2004"

Network 10: "tsunami" BSSID: "00:40:96:5B:E9:9D"
    Type     : probe
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 2
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 2
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:43:07 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:43:18 2004"
Network 11: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:05:5D:ED:69:01"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
    LLC      : 0
    Data     : 9
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 9
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:44:58 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:46:06 2004"

    Address found via TCP 10.17.118.1

Network 12: "11 Unknown" BSSID: "00:02:2D:07:48:9E"
    Type     : turbocell
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 0.0
    LLC      : 0
    Data     : 7
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 7
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:45:03 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:46:06 2004"

Network 13: "awmn_280-1433" BSSID: "00:0D:BD:A4:DD:CC"
    Type     : probe
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "None"
    Channel  : 00
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 1
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 1
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:46:07 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:46:07 2004"

Network 3: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:53:5E:B6"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "BR350-535eb6"
    Channel  : 07
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 52
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 52
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:32:54 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:38:58 2004"

Network 4: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:56:E3:9E"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "ap-egaleo"
    Channel  : 06
    WEP      : "No"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 26
    Data     : 20
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 46
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:32:56 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:39:00 2004"
    Address found via TCP 82.254.63.49

Network 5: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:5B:EF:2A"
    Type     : infrastructure
    Carrier  : 802.11b
    Info     : "XaeWireless175"
    Channel  : 03
    WEP      : "Yes"
    Maxrate  : 11.0
    LLC      : 18
    Data     : 0
    Crypt    : 0
    Weak     : 0
    Total    : 18
    First    : "Thu May  6 20:33:46 2004"
    Last     : "Thu May  6 20:38:58 2004"
```

Προσέξτε ότι μια IP του awmn (10.17.118.1) δεν αντιστοιχήθηκε σε SSID (πολύ χαμηλό σήμα; ). Τελικά πετάξαμε το πιάτο και ξανασκανάραμε με την cantenna ανά χείρας. (συγχώνεψα τα αποτελέσματα με τα παραπάνω - απλώς ξαναπιάσαμε 280-1433)

Κινητοποίησα το Νικήτα (ngia) πριν λίγο και υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον έχω την Κυριακή μαζί. ΤΟ σίγουρο είναι πως θα έχουμε ένα ΜΑΚΡΥ κοντάρι και εξίσου ΜΑΚΡΥ καλώδιο για να βάλουμε μια κεραία ΨΗΛΑ (έχουμε μια σχεδόν ίσου ύψους πολυκατοικία ακριβώς ανατολικά μας).

Απο τους γείτονες που μάλλον βλέπουμε (tenorism, ATIA), θα είναι διαθέσιμοι για δοκιμή την Κυριακή; Αν έχουν omni, μπορούν να ανεβάσουν λίγο την ισχύ; Να στρέψουν καμιά grid;

Αναγνώριζει κανείς καμιά mac του;

----------


## cisco

Με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο Tenorism το Σάββατο (αν θυμάμαι καλά) και ίσως μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει να συνδεθώ μαζί του...
Ακόμα, βέβαια, πρέπει να αγοράσω τον ιστό, μιας και τα μαγαζιά που ήξερα ήταν κλειστά το Σάββατο.
Ελπίζω τέλος αυτής της εβδομάδας-αρχές επόμενης, να έχω τελειώσει  :: .
Θα σας ενημερώσω, όταν είναι για το τελικό στήσιμο, όποιος θέλει απο την περιοχή να έρθει για παρέα...

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο Tenorism το Σάββατο (αν θυμάμαι καλά) και ίσως μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει να συνδεθώ μαζί του...
> Ακόμα, βέβαια, πρέπει να αγοράσω τον ιστό, μιας και τα μαγαζιά που ήξερα ήταν κλειστά το Σάββατο.
> Ελπίζω τέλος αυτής της εβδομάδας-αρχές επόμενης, να έχω τελειώσει .
> Θα σας ενημερώσω, όταν είναι για το τελικό στήσιμο, όποιος θέλει απο την περιοχή να έρθει για παρέα...


Για ιστό και σχετικά υπάρχει ένα μαγαζί στην Αχιλλέως πριν την γέφυρα και είναι ανοικτό μέχρι τις 3:00 μμ το Σάββατο. Και έχει καλές τιμές στα δορυφορικά και άλλα. Από έξω έχει ένα πιάτο που γράφει televes.

----------


## cisco

Θα περάσω σήμερα, μετα την δουλειά, να τον εντοπίσω  ::  . Ελπίζω να είναι ανοιχτός αύριο το απόγευμα.
Ευχαριστώ... Pater!

----------


## sbolis

Γενικώς... τζίφος..
με ψηλό ιστό και κεραία yagi maxrad (thanks Δαμιανέ), πιάσαμε μια από τα ίδια.. κοινώς το BB 280-1433(ΑΤΙΑ-Mauve?) και το AP του GRGS-736.

Νέα είσοδος στα charts: το Test-ThanosCh (επικοινωνήσαμε μαζί του αν ενδιαφέρεται για BB Link, δείτε σχετικό post)

Σε αναμονή επομένως

----------


## MAuVE

> κοινώς το BB 280-1433(ΑΤΙΑ-Mauve?)


Από πιά μεριά το πιάσατε ;

Από Π. Αρεως ή από Ρέντη ;

----------


## sbolis

> Από Π. Αρεως ή από Ρέντη ;


Προφανώς από Ρέντη γιατι έτσι είναι και η στόχευση και η οπτική επαφή (προς Αθήνα υπάρχουν πολυκατοικίες Επίσης είναι η ΜΑC "00:0D:BD:A4 :: D:CC" (5-6 δημοσιεύσεις πιο πριν) κι εσύ πρέπει 
να έχεις Cisco (το νέο kismet είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ρουφιάνος). 

Καμία πρόταση για το πώς θα προχωρήσουμε;

----------


## cisco

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν έχω κάποιο ΑΡ το οποίο να κοιτά προς τα εμένα (ο ΑΤΙΑ έχει κατευθυντικό προς Καλλιθέα και ο Tenorism έχει δύο sector, που μάλλον δεν τις πιάνω).Ευτυχώς, θα βάλει ο spirosco access point και θα δοκιμάσω να συνδεθώ μαζί του. Ελπίζω μέσα στην εβδομάδα, που θα γίνει και άλλο scan (το τέταρτο παρακαλώ!!!  ::  ) να τον πιάσω.

Ήθε να γίνει το ευλογημένο ετούτο link, Κύριε...  ::

----------


## cisco

Μετά απο χίλια κύματα που πέρασα αυτές τις μέρες (εγκατάσταση κεραίας, ρύθμιση Linux) και με την βοήθεια του sbolis, κατάφερα και συνδέθηκα στο ΑΡ του spirosco!  ::  

Τα καλά νέα, όμως, σταματούν εδώ, γιατί το link είναι... άθλιο. Είμαι γύρω στα -85 -90dbm λήψη. Δηλαδή:


Votanikos-Router-awmn:~# ping ftp.awmn
PING ftp.awmn (10.26.123.250): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=206.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=5 ttl=55 time=2426.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=6 ttl=55 time=1596.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=7 ttl=55 time=709.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=8 ttl=55 time=472.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=13 ttl=55 time=4296.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=16 ttl=55 time=1440.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=17 ttl=55 time=442.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=21 ttl=55 time=160.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=23 ttl=55 time=271.7 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=25 ttl=56 time=5115.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=26 ttl=56 time=4151.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.123.250: icmp_seq=29 ttl=56 time=1179.8 ms

--- ftp.awmn ping statistics ---
31 packets transmitted, 13 packets received, *58% packet loss*
round-trip min/avg/max = 160.3/1728.4/5115.8 ms

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Votanikos-Router-awmn:~# iwconfig
lo no wireless extensions.

eth0 no wireless extensions.

eth1 no wireless extensions.

eth2 IEEE 802.11-DS ESSID:"awmn-1286" 
Mode:Managed Frequency:2.432GHz Access Point: 00:40:96:28:AE:B6 
Bit Rate:11Mb/s Tx-Power=15 dBm Sensitivity=0/65535 
Retry limit:16 RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality:20/10 Signal level:-87 dBm Noise level:-100 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:18547 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:107 Invalid misc:34499 Missed beacon:0



Με αυτό το link δεν κατάφερα να βάλω ούτε το lftp μεγέθους 1,2Mb γιατί μου βάραγε timeout  ::  .

Με τον spirosco παίζω στο κανάλι 5, και έχω την υποψία οτι αυτό το κανάλι είναι πολύ "φορτωμένο" στην περιοχή και ίσως αν αλλάζαμε κανάλι να ήταν καλύτερα. Βέβαια, δεν γνωρίζω κατα πόσο αυτό είναι ευκόλο, αλλά θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί του να μάθω. Γενικά, πάντως, εδώ και 1 μήνα και κάτι προσπαθώ να βγάλω το link αλλά όλα γ@!$%^^%.

Επειδή έχω έτοιμο ταρατσόπισο και γενικά εγκατάσταση για 2 ΒΒ, θα παρακαλούσα όποιον ενδιαφέρετε ας το πει, μπας και δω λίγο φώς.

ΥΓ: Το φέουδο του Βοτανικού περιμένει... Αν γίνουν τα ΒΒ θα μπει και ΑΡ, για όποιον απο την περιοχή ενδιαφέρεται.

----------


## xaotikos

Μιας και το AP του spirosco είναι το 6ο του interface αν δεν έχω χάσει στο μέτρημα, μάλλον θα έχει δώσει πολύ προσοχή στα κανάλια....

Αφού έχεις 2 interfaces προτιμότερο κατά την γνώμη μου να προσπαθήσεις απευθείας να κάνεις 2 bb link. Έτσι κιαλλιώς δεν μπορείς να είσαι ταυτοχρονα client σε AP και να κάνεις bb (δηλαδή αν θελήσεις και 2ο link οποσδήποτε πρέπει να κάνεις 2 bb). Είσαι σε δύσκολο μέρος από όσο είδα αλλά...η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία  :: 

edit: τώρα είδα την υπογραφή σου...καλή δύναμη

----------


## cisco

> Μιας και το AP του spirosco είναι το 6ο του interface αν δεν έχω χάσει στο μέτρημα, μάλλον θα έχει δώσει πολύ προσοχή στα κανάλια....


Δεν εννοούσα οτι είναι φορτωμένο απο τον spirosco, αλλά απο το ΤΕΙ και την softex.



> Αφού έχεις 2 interfaces προτιμότερο κατά την γνώμη μου να προσπαθήσεις απευθείας να κάνεις 2 bb link. Έτσι κιαλλιώς δεν μπορείς να είσαι ταυτοχρονα client σε AP και να κάνεις bb (δηλαδή αν θελήσεις και 2ο link οποσδήποτε πρέπει να κάνεις 2 bb).


Αυτό θέλω να κάνω τελικά. Απλά είπαμε να ξεκινήσω ως client για λίγο και μετά να κάνω τα ΒΒ. Δεν με πειράζει (ίσως είναι καλύτερα) να κάνω με την μια ΒΒ. 



> Είσαι σε δύσκολο μέρος από όσο είδα αλλά...η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία


Αχ και βαχ...  ::

----------


## marios6969

εδώ είχε μήνυμα γραμμένο σε greekglish, παρόλες τις προηγούμενες προειδοποιήσεις.

επίσης είχε και αριθμό τηλεφώνου, που επίσης δεν πολυ-δίνουμε δημόσια...

_***edited by jabarlee***_

----------


## cisco

Αχ jabarlee, δεν το πρόλαβα... Έπρεπε να το αφήσεις για λίγο. Ακόμα και εσύ κόντρα μου πας??? κλαψ!  ::  

marios6969 pm me...

----------


## cisco

Ύστερα απο δύο μήνες τρελού τρεξίματος, με υπερηφάνια σας ανακοινώνω οτι αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα μέσα απο το δίκτυο του awmn, χωρίς να αναγκαστώ να μπω internet!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Σήμερα πέρασε απο εδώ ο Thanosch και με την βοήθειά του ρυθμίσαμε την κεραία καλύτερα, οπότε τώρα παίζω στα -78dBm. Ευχαριστώ πολύ Θάνο και σου χρωστάω... 3dB  ::  . Επίσης, ευχαριστώ τον spirosco που συνδέομαι πάνω στο ΑΡ του και τον sbolis για τον χρόνο και την βοήθειά του.

Το επόμενο βήμα είναι, μετα την εξεταστική του Θάνου, να στήσουμε ένα ΒΒ μεταξύ μας.

Παραθέτω και μερικές φώτο απο τα πρώτα μου "μωρά":

----------


## xaotikos

Καλορίζικος!!!!

----------


## Thanosch

Καλορίζικο !  ::  Πάντα καλα και σταθερά λινκ  ::  ... Ξέρεις εσυ τι πρέπει να αλλάξεις για να είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα  ::  


Αν βιάζεσαι εξοπλισμός υπάρχει απο μένα αλλα μόνο το 4ήμερο παρασκευή - Δευτέρα  ::  

Άντε βάλε DC , IRC , BANIP  ::   ::

----------


## cisco

Βρε βρε το slack τι μας κάνει...  ::

----------


## Thanosch

gmt Πάλι έχασα τα τηλέφωνά σου !  ::  σε παρακαλω επικοινώνησε να μου πεις νέα  ::

----------


## cisco

Μιας και βλέπω κινητικότητα στην περιοχή, αγόρασα ήδη 2 cm6 και μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα έχω πάρει και τα υπόλοιπα υλικά. 
Βρίσκεται στα σκαριά ένα ΒΒ με anmangr (507 :: . Όποιος απο την περιοχή (Ρέντη, Αιγάλεω) ενδιαφέρεται ας γυρίσει καμία κεραία προς τα μένα (2715 Votanikos) να δω αν πιάνω τίποτα...

----------

